# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ویرایش اطلاعات کنکور و گم کردن مدارک ثبت نام

## sako

سلام دوستان.من تمام مدارک ثبت نام کنکورمو گم کردم وتا امشب بیشتر وقت ویرایش اطلاعاتو ندارم.چیکار کنم؟؟سریال ثبت نامو چجور بدست بیارم؟؟

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> سلام دوستان.من تمام مدارک ثبت نام کنکورمو گم کردم وتا امشب بیشتر وقت ویرایش اطلاعاتو ندارم.چیکار کنم؟؟سریال ثبت نامو چجور بدست بیارم؟؟


فکر کنم از طریق ایمیلی که موقع ثبت نام اگر وارد کردی بری اسمتو به کارشناساش بگی اطلاعات رو به ایمیل موقع ثبت نام برات بفرستن
البته حدس میزنما چون بالاخره اون ایمیل باید به1دردی بخوره :Yahoo (4): 
به هر حال1جوری درستش میکنن :Yahoo (1): 
"البته ببخشید نوش دارو بعد از مرگ سهرابه :Yahoo (94): "
اینم لینک واسه پرسیدن از کارشناسا:

http://request.sanjesh.org/noetrequest/

_____________

موضوع هم ویرایش شد :Yahoo (1): 

شاید اگر موضوع رو به جای "کمک به مشکل بزرگ برخوردم " یه موضوع مناسبتر مثل الان انتخاب میکردی دوستان تایپیک رو اورژانسی میدیدن و زودتر جواب میدادن :Yahoo (1): 
باشد که عبرتی برای سایر کاربران باشد  :Yahoo (94):

----------

